# Smoked Bell Peppers with cheesy seafood mix and Q-View



## teeznuts (Jun 21, 2011)

I took just under a pound of pre-cooked/cleaned shrimp tails and cut each into 3 pieces. 6 oz of sliced mushrooms chopped up and 3/4ths of a can of Phillips lump crab meat. Mixed all in a bowl with 1 1/2 blocks of softened cream cheese and stirred in a few handfuls of shredded cheddar and some Old Bay seasoning. Sliced and cleaned out 3 yellow bell peppers and filled with the seafood mixture. Sprinkled some more Old Bay on each and topped with shredded parmesan cheese. Into the MES at 225-230 for around an hour and a half. After chowing down I treated myself to a smoked cinnamon apple with some vanilla ice cream.(details and Q-View in separate thread).


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Got the girls and me drooling.  I think we have another project on the list!  Thanks!


----------



## teeznuts (Jun 21, 2011)

It made for an awesome dinner


----------



## teeznuts (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you. Look forward to seeing your qview when you try it. Next time I'll do a little less cream cheese and up the cheddar. On the apples I'll probably pull 20 minutes sooner.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks Great!

Gotta Check out the apple thread

TJ


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

Very Nice!!

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice peppers!! Gonna go check out those apples now?


----------



## shaun h (Sep 9, 2011)

dude you are a genius!

I checked this thread out AFTER reading the apple one...this is good stuff !


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Teez,*

*Will work for food! Fantastic looking meal.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*JC*


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

Excellent!!!


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 10, 2011)

Shaun H said:


> dude you are a genius!
> 
> I checked this thread out AFTER reading the apple one...this is good stuff !


More mad scientist of smoke than a genius but thanks. I just try to get creative and outside the box.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 10, 2011)

It is a great dish .


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome looking


----------

